# John Deere 210 PTO Removal



## MCallahan (May 30, 2021)

We just bought a JD 210 garden tractor and the belts needed replacing. My husband is in the process of replacement but we cannot figure out how to get the PTO removed in order to replace them. You try to turn the nut on the PTO and it just spins. How do you get it to stay put so to say, while trying to turn it counterclockwise?


----------



## BigT (Sep 15, 2014)

Hello MCallahan, welcome to the tractor forum.

Looks like you have to remove the pulley, and it easy! See attached video.


----------

